# butters



## jsoap (Feb 12, 2008)

Refined or unrefined?  Any opinions?

Thanks,

jsoap


----------



## Lucy (Feb 12, 2008)

unrefined.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Feb 12, 2008)

I like unrefined too.  But many people can't get over the scent...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Feb 13, 2008)

I actually buy both.  I mix 35% unrefined to 65% refined shea.  This percentage kills the unrefined odor, while giving it a slight yellowish overcast.  You can use this mixture in body butters, either emulsified or just whipped butters.  By mixing at this rate, the unrefined does add back some of the qualities the refining removes from the butter.  I also only buy refined through natural processing like through clay and without chemicals.  Tell me how you guys like this combo if you try it.  I make up about a gallon at a time when I melt the 2 together and let solidify until ready for use.


----------



## Paula (Feb 16, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> I actually buy both.  I mix 35% unrefined to 65% refined shea.  This percentage kills the unrefined odor, while giving it a slight yellowish overcast.  You can use this mixture in body butters, either emulsified or just whipped butters.  By mixing at this rate, the unrefined does add back some of the qualities the refining removes from the butter.  I also only buy refined through natural processing like through clay and without chemicals.  Tell me how you guys like this combo if you try it.  I make up about a gallon at a time when I melt the 2 together and let solidify until ready for use.



This sounds just like the answer I was looking for!!! I absolutely LOVE shea butter and I use it straight out of the jar (raw) on my skin and it is especially nice on my kids after a bath (I just finished putting some on them about 10 minutes ago!!), and it keeps in the moisture all day long, and helps control their childhood eczema and dry patches. For me, it has helped TREMENDOUSLY with my dry itchy legs, especially at night! My hubby and I will be laying there in bed watching tv, and I am scratching at my legs continuously, but since I started putting on the raw shea butter, NO MORE ITCHIES!!!!! This seems to happen to me every winter, so it is basically a miracle to me! The only problem is I CANNOT STAND the smell of unrefined shea, but I know of it's better healing qualities so would rather use it. I have been using the refined with fabulous results, but I would think mixing it with the unrefined would be awesome. Especially knowing that it is even better for the skin!!

Ok, sorry to ramble on and on about this, but right now I am SO in love with Shea!! (hopefully hubby won't read this last line and get the wrong idea...I have a friend named Shea!~lol....)

Cheers,
Paula  
~Made in Canada~ :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi!

I use both depending on what I am using it for. If I am using it in high percentages for lotion or body butters - I use refined. In smaller amount I use unrefined because there are more skin benefits and the smell is less of a factor.


----------



## CPSoaper (Feb 16, 2008)

I prefer unrefined but use both. I'm one too that does not mind the odor of unrefined.  But when working with cocoa butter, I usually use deodorized since its scent is too overpowering in just about any application.


----------



## Lane (Feb 16, 2008)

@ Paula- HUGE Shea fan here too. I use it for EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## dakotaseas (May 13, 2008)

ok being a newbie what does unrefined smells like :roll:


----------



## coral (May 13, 2008)

I like using unrefined, although I have never had an odour to it that I noticed.


----------



## Mandarin (May 16, 2008)

I like refined.


----------



## naturallymimis.com (May 28, 2008)

I like unrefined shea butter


----------



## rszuba (Jan 18, 2009)

soapmaker man may i ask where you get refined shea that is processed only with clay and without chemicals.

i recently made body butter, i got refined from soapers choice and i got natural from wsp. not sure what natural is as opposed to raw or refined.

thanks,
renee 

i would like the benefits of shea without the smell.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 19, 2009)

I use both refined and unrefined....it really depends on what I'm making.  For solid lotions I use both the refined and unrefined cocoa cause I make a chocolate orange one and the scent really works.  But If I don't want it to smell then I use the refined.

And I use the refined shea for whipped butters to avoid graininess. (why doesn't that spelling look right? :roll:


----------



## rszuba (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks. ya i've made whipped butter 2 times and used refined(didn't know that it would keep the graininess away), but was wondering if i am going to get the benefits of the shea.

i have a lotion make with shea and the smell is very strong.

thanks 
renee


----------



## carebear (Jan 19, 2009)

depends


----------

